#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-27
<sbeattie> MarkDude: you mean ping²?
<MarkDude> EXACTLY sbeattie
<bkerensa> albrigha: yes?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: yes?
<MarkDude> Hey there dude
<MarkDude> Wanted to know about you appearing on tatica's podcast
<MarkDude> She has been doing Google hangouts
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Sure but it would have to be after the global jam on the 4th.... I'm pretty busy until then
<bkerensa> I still have to do a talk at PSU for blkperl and a talk at WOU here soon
<MarkDude> Fair enough
<MarkDude> trying to plan out the next few month or so
<MarkDude> Want to promote how you do things in the state
 * MarkDude thinks its good to give everyone Ubuntu cds, and hide the Fedora ones, but have them if folks ask
<MarkDude> You know.... all your #likeaboss ness
<MarkDude> :)
<bkerensa> Well albrigha I have to go but Ill be on either late tonight or tomorrow.... Taco night and all :)
<MarkDude> Enjoy the tacos Sir
<blkperl> bkerensa: i own your schedule muahahah :)
<blkperl> so next week right? ;)
<blkperl> well this friday
<bkerensa> blkperl: The 9th
<blkperl> ok
<bkerensa> blkperl: You have a digital projector right?
<blkperl> bkerensa: yep
<bkerensa> Good Morning all
<bkerensa> alrbigha: sup?
<c_smith> hyello
<bkerensa> c_smith: hello
<c_smith> how goes things?
 * c_smith will check the messages after he checks his cornbread
<bkerensa> good and busy
<c_smith> cool,
<c_smith> cornbread still needs a bit longer.
<c_smith> bkerensa, btw, does it matter how much I bring to the Global Jam if I come?
<bkerensa> c_smith: How much what?
<c_smith> snacks or drinks
<c_smith> bleh, Cairo Dock is messed up, time to restart it.
<bkerensa> c_smith: No it does not matter how much you bring or if you bring nothing... It is not an obligation
<c_smith> there we go, what happened only happens when I use a Wine app that changes the screen resolution....
<c_smith> bkerensa, ok, I'd rathered bring something I know I can share and won't mess up my braces.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Dont use Wine then? :P I only use open software
<bkerensa> c_smith: Sure then bring what you would like :)
<c_smith> god I hate those things, but they are needed if I were to get this upcoming operation.... <-- talking about braces.
<c_smith> the only Wine app I use every day doesn't have that problem, it's one of the games I play very infrequently, the game has problems with Windows 7 even, that's how old it is.
<c_smith> bleh, I really typed that in a confusing manner. >.<
<bkerensa> c_smith: I only do console gaming :)
<c_smith> rofl, I have a game on my Wii I'm working on finishing, Xenoblade Chronicles,
<c_smith> got all the Intel pieces in MW3.
<bkerensa> I played MW3 for a day and gave it away
<bkerensa> :p
<bkerensa> BF3 for win
<c_smith> lol, wonder if BF3 has a Wii version.
<c_smith> nope, no BF3 for the wii.
<c_smith> Nor DS as I can see on the Wii
<c_smith> CoD has a bunch of version for the Wii, not sure there are ANY version of Battlefield for that same console.
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-28
<c_smith> bkerensa, do you know if PCLinuxOS is a community project?
<c_smith> does anyone here know what packages I would need to install to get LightDM with the Unity Greeter on Kubuntu 11.10 and what else I would possibly need to do?
 * c_smith is going to test the KDE LightDM greeter, looks neat.
<c_smith> bkerensa, is the Freegeek that the Global Jam is going to be hosted at the FreeGeek store at 1731 SE 10th Ave in Portland?
<bkerensa|mobile> c_smith: there is only one freegeek
<TRAVISg> Hello all
<TRAVISg> I have a question anyone happen to be up?
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: Yes
<bkerensa> I'm here for a few more minutes whats up?
<TRAVISg__> no worries I'll catch up later gotta go to bed
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-29
<bkerensa> Morning Everyone!
<Brian_H> howdy
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Any thoughts on bugsquad focus for Sunday?
<bdmurray> in a meeting
<bkerensa> k
<bdmurray> I'm happy to work on SRU verification or confirming bugs about a package or whatever…  Do you have any ideas?
<bkerensa> bdmurray: SRU Verification sounds good.... Perhaps heavy triaging (Finding Duplicates, Etc)
<bkerensa> bdmurray: We have a handful of students from WOU that I have been mentoring who will be attending who are very interested in learning about triaging bugs and contributing to the BugSquad
<bdmurray> bkerensa: okay, cool do you know if they are using Oneiric or Precise? maybe we should have live cds for testing things with precise?
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I am unsure but we do have 15 confirmed attendees right now and 5 maybe with a uncertain amount of unknowns from WOU... I can bring some Live CD's (USB) I have a handful
<bkerensa> slangasek: Will you need a projecter on Sunday? Also and thoughts on some things we can do to benefit this cycle this Sunday?
<slangasek> bkerensa: hmm, a projector would be welcome... I had sorta assumed there'd be one
<slangasek> since it was proposed that I present things :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: I hope FreeGeek does have one somewhere bu I just wanted to run it by them just in case.... To my knowledge we will have a pretty open access to the facilities (Multiple Rooms)
<bdmurray> if they don't have a projector let me know as I have one
<bkerensa> sure
<bkerensa> shirgall: Any chance you might make it?
<bkerensa> :)
<shirgall> bkerensa: It's not looking good at this point
<bkerensa> shirgall: ok well hopefully we will see you for release party
<shirgall> bkerensa: gotta do these things when I'm not nailed with travel or worse :)
<bkerensa> shirgall: You can blame Michael Hall on Jono's team... I think he picks the date or did this time round
<bkerensa> :P
<shirgall> :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: Had you any ideas on things you might want to work on since we were going to have a Jam/BSP in March again? I'm hoping we could roll that in.
<slangasek> bkerensa: well, I might try to cook up a list of bugs that are release-critical for wheezy and relevant for 12.04
<bkerensa> slangasek: Sounds good
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-01
<c_smith> hello
<c_smith> bkerensa, what kind of help is needed for the Global Jam?
<c_smith> bkerensa, I sent you an Email about the Global Jam to try and see if there is anything I can help with there, reply as soon as you can beforehand so we can get this ball rolling.
<Budget> Time for a total newbie question.  I'm planning on attending the Global Jam on the 4th.  I've never been to anything like this before.  What should I bring?
<c_smith> Budget, I'd try to bring food (not needed, but would help), be sure to bring yourself (obvious, but thrown in for kicks) and if you plan on bringing a Laptop or Tablet PC, feel free to. I'll be bring both my Android Tablet and the Laptop I'm typing this on.
<c_smith> aside from that, I don't believe there's much else that needs to be brought.
<Budget> I hadn't though about bringing food.  I see if I can stop by the store on the way there.
<c_smith> Budget, Bkerensa has said to not make food an obligation, but he has put a call for those who feel like it should, as otherwise there wouldn't be food.
<bkerensa|mobile> c_smith: ill email you in the morning i have a dinner meeting with nathwill tomorrow to discuss logistics
<bkerensa> nathwill_ you still here
<bkerensa> hmms
<c_smith> hello
<bkerensa> kees: Hope to see you this weekend
<kees> bkerensa: it's on my calendar! :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-02
<bkerensa> hi c_smith
<bkerensa> bdmurray: For the live cd's we need those to be 11.10 right?
<bdmurray> bkerensa: 12.04 is best
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Ok I will bring some and so will nathwill and we will git it done :)
<bkerensa> get*
<bkerensa> slangasek: Do you have a time slot you would like to do the talk around that way I can announce it
<slangasek> bkerensa: I would assume, since the talk is aimed at getting folks oriented in order to be able to contribute productively, that we'd want it first thing (and likewise for bdmurray's talk and any others)
<bkerensa> slangasek: excellent... I just didnt want to assume you would be there first thing in the morning
<bkerensa> :)
<bdmurray> I was planning on more of a workshop and less of a talk
<bkerensa> bdmurray: yeah :) I know nathwill was very interested in learning from both you and slangasek as he is interested in getting more involved in bug fixes and has been doing bitesizes like me
<bkerensa> I think were both running into the issue of not knowing C
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> for bigger bugs
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-03
<c_smith> Bkerensa, may I ask you a question about the Global Jam?
<c_smith> ok, here's to hoping Xchat doesn't quit on me like Androirc did.
<c_smith> bkerensa, are you available to answer a question I have regarding the Global Jam?
<blkperl> bkerensa: update agenda https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam/Meetings/CurrentAgenda
<nebrith> Hello, hello, familiar nicks. :)
 * nibalizer waves to nebrith
 * nebrith waves to nibz
<c_smith> bkerensa, art thou available.
<bkerensa|mobile> c_smith: if i dont respond it means  unavailable... all mesages on irc that mention me go to my phone so i see it and reapond if available
<bkerensa|mobile> what question do you have?
<bkerensa|mobile> blkperl: ill update it when we have an agenda
<bkerensa|mobile> so far nobody has raised a item and anyne can edit
<c_smith> bkerensa, you here?
<bkerensa> c_smith: whats up?
<bkerensa> c_smith: Hello?
<bkerensa> c_smith: Can you e-mail your question to me or the mailing list... I'm trying to be less available after 5pm because I too need breaks and aside from this LoCo I do work on many other projects :)
<nathwill> is it legit to slap a .patch on a bug, or is an actual debdiff preferred?
<sbeattie> nathwill: debdiff's are preferred, particularly if your intent is to become more involved in ubuntu development, but patches are acceptable.
<nathwill> k.thx sbeattie
<nathwill> definitely interested in contributing more, just getting into the process of committing proposed fixes
<nathwill> lots of variant documentation on best practices... :(
<blkperl> slangasek: can you look at bug 475864
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 475864 in kickseed (Ubuntu) "Unable to kickstart with LVM partition scheme." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/475864
<blkperl> and maybe nudge it in the right direction :)
<blkperl> bkerensa: shoudn't Ubuntu Global jam be on http://calagator.org/?
<slangasek> blkperl: the bug was reported against karmic; has it been confirmed with precise?
<slangasek> the latest commenter says "it's still an issue" but doesn't say what version he's using
<slangasek> bkerensa: so did you get any off-list volunteers to bring food for tomorrow?
<bkerensa> blkperl: Did it not get automatically synced?
<bkerensa> slangasek: I just got back from vancouver with my stuff and allison is bringing stuff and also nathwill (offlist) has committed to buy stuff too and he is giving me a ride tomorrow morning so :)
<bkerensa> if we end up needing more food or stuff I can likely commit to making another run with nathwill
<slangasek> ok, so food has been coordinated? :)
<slangasek> what all is accounted for?
<bkerensa> slangasek: I got two 12-packs of soda and two huge family size bags of chips (non-paleo) tomorrow morning I will be hitting fred meyer for some hummus and crackers... Nathwill will likely get whatever I ask him to? and allison has volunteered some beverages and light foods
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> I think I may bring a pile of snacking meats as well
<bkerensa> slangasek: if you have any suggestions I'm all ears and I could then relay those to nathwill in morning and also grab more
<bkerensa> slangasek: you eat hummus right?
<slangasek> yep
<slangasek> but not crackers ;)
<bkerensa> slangasek: I actually think you turned me onto hummus
<slangasek> hummus is awesome
<bkerensa> Yeah... I didnt like it for years and I think its because I had only tried Sabra which I still dislike... There is a portland brand thats really good
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> slangasek: I think kees might be coming too so two paleo eaters = a need for meat
<bkerensa> :D
<blkperl> bkerensa: its on calagator
<blkperl> now
<bkerensa> blkperl: Ahh twice even
<bkerensa> blkperl: Any PSU-ACM folks joining us?
<dhrasmus> hello
<dhrasmus> I plan to drop by the Global Jam tomorrow at 10. Can't log into Launchpad to RSVP (site is being disagreeable)
<dhrasmus> Hopefully that'll work
<blkperl> bkerensa: yep
<slangasek> blkperl: so has bug #475864 been confirmed in precise?
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 475864 in kickseed (Ubuntu) "Unable to kickstart with LVM partition scheme." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/475864
<blkperl> slangasek: idk i could check at global jam tomorrow
<slangasek> ok
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-04
<kees> I've updated my status to "attending" and will bring MOAR MEAT
<kees> and likely veggies too
 * blkperl rsvps and claims to be bringing 4
<bkerensa> blkperl: Excellent
<bkerensa> kees: Excellent news :)
<bkerensa> I really hope a starbucks is nearby because I'm going to need a bit of caffeine to function all day
<kees> hah, whoops -- my laptop is on natty because was trying to avoid unity for as long as possible. :P
<bkerensa> kees: I tried too man... I even ran gnome-session-fallback (which is as nice as gnome2) but in the end I have to use Unity if I'm to be able to contribute to Ubuntu further
<bkerensa> Unity takes awhile to get used to but with the new lenses and HUD I am starting to enjoy it somewhat
<kees> I'm lost without focus-follows-mouse :)
<bkerensa> kees: What is Debian going to do now that Gnome2 is EOL?
<bkerensa> obviously Debian users can choose their own DE but what will ship as default
<kees> bkerensa: I assume Gnome3
<bkerensa> hmm fun times
<bkerensa> slangasek: I have printed some debian brochures too which I will put out on a table
<bkerensa> :)
<slangasek> Debian has brochures?!
<slangasek> yeah, the Debian gnome maintainers have moved to GNOME 3, and it's currently installed by default as the successor to GNOME 2 in Debian testing
<c_smith> hello
<bkerensa> c_smith: hello
<bkero> bkerensa: how does Ubuntu do OSD notifications?
<bkero> and how can I send them through python
<bkero> ?
<bkerensa> bkero: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<bkero> bkerensa: that still doesn't tell me how to use it, but thanks
<bkerensa> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/finally-easy-way-to-customize-notify.html
<bkero> cool
<bkerensa> bkero: What do you want to do?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkero> bkerensa: didn't it put some notifications in the middle of the screen, osx style?
<bkerensa> the webupd8 one should let you some
<bkerensa> bkero: On the right hand side
<bkero> I know about the right hand side
<bkero> I thought there were some that would go in the middle with a larger bubble
<bkerensa> bkero: Not that I am aware of
<bkerensa> =o
<bkero> hrm
<bkero> bkerensa: then I'ma patch it!
<bkero> make the default a huge bubble in the middle of the screen
<bkerensa> bkero: Do it :)
<bkerensa> bkero: oh boy 39+ RSVP'ed
<bkerensa> I wonder if we will ever have an event that passes 100+
<bkerensa> :D
<bkero> perhaps
<bkerensa> albrigha: Whats up
<bkerensa> oy vay its early
<cweber10> bkerensa: waiting for ride to get out of salem to head up. should get there between 10:30-11:00.
 * vagrantc waves
<bkerensa> hi
<bkerensa> hi kalosaurusrex
<bkerensa> kalosaurusrex: You making it to global jam today?
<bkerensa> nathwill_: u there?
 * blkperl is here
<bkerensa> blkperl: where r u?
<bkerensa> :D
<blkperl> in the psu corner by the door
<blkperl> :)
<bkerensa> kk
<blkperl> s/corner/group
<bkerensa> blkperl: When you guys came in was the main door open or close and is there anyone up front in the room watching the door by chance?
<blkperl> close, people were in the meeting room though
<kees> OH HAI!
 * slangasek waves
 * vagrantc swims
 * gaspasser is hangin out reading the mail
<slangasek> who's up for some bitesized bugfixing?
<slangasek> http://harvest.ubuntu.com/opportunities/
 * c_smith is here
 * slangasek waves some more
<slangasek> http://harvest.ubuntu.com/opportunities/
<nathwill>   /msg bkerensa http://harvest.ubuntu.com/opportunities/ btw
<nathwill> er
<nathwill> bloody spaces
<bkerensa> lol
<slangasek> found a bitesized bug
<slangasek> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/793554
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 793554 in dbus (Ubuntu) "Add emits stanza for deconfiguring-networking" [Undecided,New]
<slangasek> bzr branch lp:ubuntu/dbus
<slangasek> ^ grab the source bzr branch for dbus
<slangasek> (you should install the bzr and bzr-builddeb packages first)
<slangasek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<slangasek> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/
<slangasek> dpkg -S /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<TRAVISg> How goes the Global Jam???
<c_smith> really nicely. XD
<TRAVISg> Cool I will be bye later
<teknotus_> Allison brought brownies, and soda.
<TRAVISg> Probably around 6 ish it's going till eight right?
<TRAVISg> What should I bring in with me as far as sustenance for the final stretch?
<c_smith> I brought cookies and soda.
<nathwill> ready
<teknotus_> Lots of people brought soda. We could make a pyramid.
<TRAVISg> hee
<TRAVISg> hee
<TRAVISg> How many folks are there?
<cweber10> 25+ would be my guess
<c_smith> got the source.
<slangasek> $ find . -name 'rc-sysinit.conf*'
<slangasek> ./conf/rc-sysinit.conf
<slangasek> $
<nathwill> bzr branch lp:ubuntu/upstart
<TRAVISg> All right I will see you all around 5:30 or six
<TRAVISg> God willing and the creek don't rise
<slangasek> $ bzr diff
<slangasek> $ dch -i
<nathwill> this page has instructions to configure bzr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/GettingSetUp
<slangasek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/868984/
<slangasek> $ debcommit
<slangasek> bzr commit -m 'Add 'emits deconfiguring-networking' to rc-sysinit.conf so that initctl
<slangasek> check-config works for dbus.  LP: #793554.' --fixes 'lp:793554'
<slangasek> Committing to: /tmp/upstart
<slangasek> modified conf/rc-sysinit.conf
<slangasek> modified debian/changelog
<slangasek> Committed revision 1375.
<slangasek> $
<nathwill> bzr whoami "Frank Chu <fchu@example.com>"
<nathwill> bzr launchpad-login fchu
<c_smith> you are going to want to modify those commands accordingly for yourselves, as  your name probably isn't Frank Chu.
<slangasek> $ bzr push lp:~/ubuntu/precise/upstart/lp.793554
<slangasek> Using default stacking branch /+branch-id/537671 at chroot-73031632:///~vorlon/ubuntu/precise/upstart/
<slangasek> $
<slangasek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation/SeekingSponsorship
<slangasek> run 'bzr lp-propose'
<slangasek> and done :)
<kees> ¡ʎɐ⅄ ¡uʍop ǝpısdn sı sıɥ⊥ ¡ıɐɥ ɥO
<kees> http://www.fileformat.info/convert/text/upside-down.htm
<c_smith> ¿ʎʃʃɐǝᴚ 'ɥɐu
<kees> :)
 * kees waves
<cy1> yay!
<cy1> For anyone who is interested in PGP, I'm giving cookies to anyone who gives me a digitally signed receipt that says "Cy (83B7 C191 7DA4 87CA BC27  F7BF 5D5E 711A 4CCD C172) gave me 3 cookies."
 * vagrantc will not sign unverifiable messages.
<cy1> Why?
<cy1> You can verify it. Just check your mouth for cookies. :B
<slangasek> cy1: how's this?
<slangasek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/869053/
<kees> cy1: that fingerprint doesn't uniquely identify you, fwiw :)
<cy1> kees: If I decide to share my private key I'm sure you'll be able to find a copy. Until then it's pretty damn hard to forge.
<kees> cy1: I mean that without type and size, it's possible to forge that fingerprint
<kees> i.e. 4096R/DC6DC026 A5C3 F68F 229D D60F 723E  6E13 8972 F4DF DC6D C026
<kees> vs A5C3 F68F 229D D60F 723E  6E13 8972 F4DF DC6D C026
<cy1> kees: Type and size...? Not sure what you mean...
<cy1> Oh
<cy1> Damn, didn't consider that.
<cy1> 2048R/4CCDC172
<kees> otherwise I can generate 384R in about 10 minutes with the same fingerprint :)
<kees> hehe
<cy1> ewww that's pretty bad
<cy1> slangasek: Excellent! Which room are you in?
<bkerensa> ¿ʎʃʃɐǝᴚ 'ɥɐu
<cy1> kees: On the other hand, nobody would trust a 384R in the first place, no matter what fingerprint it had.
<kees> cy1: hehehe quite true :)
<kees> generally this issue has come up with automated system, unfortunatley.
<kees> if it was written just to check fingerprint without type/size, .... oops
<kees> bkerensa: paste bug here -- I've noticed it too
<slangasek> cy1: oh, I was sitting across from you, and then I left, and now I'm back, but you're not here :)
<slangasek> bkerensa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~/
<c_smith> yay for disconnections.......
<slangasek> blkperl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<bkerensa> kees, slangasek: #946708
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/946708
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 946708 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Graphical Expander that shows progress in terminal does not show progress" [Undecided,New]
<kees> nathwill: http://packages.qa.debian.org/i/inkscape.html
<slangasek> bdmurray: ^^ do you recall if there's a master bug for this issue?
<cy1> slangasek: With the vaio?
<vagrantc> kees:
<vagrantc> kees: you should revoke your canonical address.
 * kees holds breath
<kees> vagrantc: but maybe I'll work there again!
<vagrantc> hah!
<vagrantc> kees: it currently bounces
<kees> unfortunatley, yes.
<kees> it's a great way to find the people that don't email the sigs :)
<kees> lol
<kees> Mar  4 15:37:29 vinyl sm-mta[12937]: q24NbRtH012937: Milter: data, reject=451 4.3.0 MXs for 'vagrant@freegeek.org' tempfailed email: 450 4.2.0 <vagrant@freegeek.org>: Recipient address rejected: Greylisted, see http://postgrey.schweikert.ch/help/freegeek.org.html
<kees> BATTLING GREYLISTS!
<kees>                                                                              
<tgm4883> How is the global jam going?
<kees>                         m                    m    #                    ""#
<kees>  mmmm    mmm    mmm   mm#mm   mmm          mm#mm  # mm    mmm            #
<nathwill> fantaco
<kees>  #" "#  "   #  #   "    #    #"  #           #    #"  #  #"  #           #
<kees>  #   #  m"""#   """m    #    #""""           #    #   #  #""""           #
<kees>  ##m#"  "mm"#  "mmm"    "mm  "#mm"           "mm  #   #  "#mm"           "mm
<kees>  #
<nathwill> this
<kees>  "
<nathwill> will
<nathwill> mess
<kees>                                                                              
<nathwill> up
<nathwill> your
<kees>                              m    m mmmmm  m        m
<nathwill> asscii
<kees>   mmm   m mm    mmmm         #    # #   "# #        #
<kees>  #" "#  #"  #  #" "#         #    # #mmmm" #        #
<kees>  #   #  #   #  #   #         #    # #   "m #        "
<kees>  "#m#"  #   #  "#m"#         "mmmm" #    " #mmmmm   #
<slangasek> c_smith: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/
<aubrey> bit.ly/w3o1yc
<kees>                 m  #
<kees>                  ""
<kees> hi
<kees>                                                                              
<slangasek> c_smith: sorry, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bugs
<kees>  #        "      m           ""#                m         mmmm         mmm
<kees>  #mmm   mmm    mm#mm           #    m   m      # m     m "   "#  mmm     #
<kees>  #" "#    #      #             #    "m m"     #  "m m m"   mmm" #" "#    #
<kees>  #   #    #      #             #     #m#     #    #m#m#      "# #   #    #
<kees>  ##m#"  mm#mm    "mm    #      "mm   "#     #      # #   "mmm#" "#m#"  mm#mm
<kees>                                      m"    "
<kees>                                     ""
<kees>                                                                              
<kees>                                                                              
<kees>  m   m   mmm
<tgm4883> I was going to head up today, but apparently something I ate last night had shellfish in it :(
<kees>  "m m"  #"  "
<kees>   #m#   #
<kees>   "#    "#mm"
<kees>   m"
<kees>  ""
<c_smith> really nice........ keep up the distraction........ bleh
<bdmurray> slangasek: did you ubiquity expander bug?
<slangasek> bdmurray: that's the bug I was pointing at yes
<bdmurray> bug 902479 was reported by someone we know
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 830946 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #902479 Nothing displayed on embedded terminal." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830946
<bdmurray> and is a duplicate of the one mentioned
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Perhaps this was the one I discussed with you at the last jam/bsp we had
<bdmurray> bkerensa: perhaps!
<slangasek> aha :)
<slangasek> bdmurray: I had difficulty finding this bug when we went looking... should bugs show up in bugs.lp.net/~/ that are master bugs of bugs you've filed?
<bdmurray> slangasek: if I understand correctly I would *expect* them to show up at https://bugs.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/+affectingbugs however I don't see it there
<bdmurray> my expectations don't always match what launchpad does though
<slangasek> bdmurray: ack ;)
<slangasek> nathwill: http://paste.ubuntu.com/869131/
<blkperl> slangasek: bug 880104
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 880104 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Using pam_group results in: pam_group(lightdm:setcred): unable to set the group membership for user: operation not permitted" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880104
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-02-27
<bkerensa> hello
<cweber10> bkerensa: Hello
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I have a MP for mythtvnet if you wanna review it ;)
<tgm4883> bkerensa, MP?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I'm assuming that is "media player", what player?
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: ★Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community Team!★ | ► Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org  | ► IRC Meeting: None Scheduled | ► Events: 3/3/13 Global Jam @ FreeGeek  |  ► Contribute to Ubuntu - http://j.mp/LskTNG | Go outside its sunny!
<bkerensa> Global Jam -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-or/2013-February/000751.html
<bdmurray> bkerensa: did you try building mythnettv? bug 1131776?
<lubotu1> bug 1131776 in mythnettv (Ubuntu) "mythnettv creates locked table issue with mysql 5.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131776
<bkerensa> bdmurray: it has a build error
<bkerensa> I need to check debian/rules
 * tgm4883 peeks in
<bkerensa> =)
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I will get that fixed this afternoon :) I have to go down to freegeek and do key training so I can open FreeGeek this weekend for Global Jam
<bkerensa> tgm4883: you should come squash bugs ^
 * tgm4883 is surprised mythnettv still works
<tgm4883> it hasn't been updated since 2009
<wytsa> bkerensa: i think we got 5-6 going from WOU
<bkerensa> oh bdmurray ^ :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: you coming?
<bkerensa> blkperl: can you promote to CAT team?
<blkperl> bkerensa: Global Jam?
<wytsa> yes global jam
<wytsa> i am so looking forward to the Global Jam
<slangasek> bkerensa: I think I can make it
<bkerensa> slangasek: fyi I'm now a key holder at FreeGeek so if we need to use the space their we can make it happen anytime now
<bkerensa> slangasek: I also have been checking interest with local companies on sponsoring debconf if it comes to town
<bkerensa> PuppetLabs CTO is checking with their CEO
<slangasek> nice
<bkerensa> Going to talk to Rentrak and some startups too
<slangasek> fwiw I may have a special sponsorship request for Puppet Labs
<bkerensa> also asked Mozilla
<slangasek> I would be amused by Mozilla sponsorship of DebConf
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> slangasek: Does DebConf usually have lanyards at all?
<bkerensa> Need for pens?
<slangasek> shrug, companies that sponsor DebConf have the option to throw shwag in the conference bags
<slangasek> but those aren't things we *need*
<slangasek> we all have keyboards, why would we want pens :)
<bkerensa> you need money and food
<slangasek> yes
<bkerensa> catering I assume
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and beer?
<bkerensa> :D
<slangasek> catering is generally organized as part of the venue
<slangasek> monetary sponsorship is mostly what's needed
<bkerensa> there is a debian beering tomorrow right? I think I will try to make it
<slangasek> yep
<bkerensa> slangasek: so see you at UDS next week ;) lawl
<slangasek> maybe, maybe not!
<bkerensa> hah
<slangasek> hangouts mean I can put 15 other people in a room and hide off-screen ;P
<bkerensa> or wear a horsemask
<slangasek> will definitely have to add a beering track with effects enabled on the hangouts
<bkerensa> mm
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-03-01
<bkerensa> lubotu1: wp cohesion
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-03-02
<wytsa> quick question for you guys, is there a setting in 'quickly' that would prevent someone from being able to edit labels? if so where can i find that so i can turn it off
<bkerensa> slangasek: could you register for the sake of loco council http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/2263/detail/
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa runs off 
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-03-03
<slangasek> bkerensa: "for the sake of loco council"?
<slangasek> bkerensa: registered.  Who's the person that's bringing +5? :)
<wytsa> bdmurry: are you going to the global jam tomorrow?
<bkerensa> slangasek: that would be the Western Oregon University Comp Sci students
<bkerensa> bdmurray: we would love to see you at the jam tomorrow 1-5pm at FreeGeek
<bkerensa> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/2263/detail/
<bkerensa> slangasek: Yeah the loco council wants to see registrations to be sure we are doing things ;)
<bkerensa> slangasek: I will be bringing a meat tray and veggies for you and any other people who want it tomorrow
<wytsa> yes WOU students, sorry i did not identify myself
<bkerensa> kees: ^
<bkerensa> Paleo foods
 * blkperl contemplates going
<bkerensa> blkperl: you should remind cat folks ;)
<blkperl> bkerensa: i did
<bkerensa> zenlinux: hope to see you at the global jam tomorrow
 * bkerensa runs off
<wytsa> well i think i figured out why glade is not working for me
<zenlinux> thanks for the reminder, I will see if I can drop by for a bit
<zenlinux> if the weather is crappy tomorrow, that bodes well for me bug jamming :)
<wytsa> glade 3.8.0 will let me edit like i should be able to but wont let me open the 'quickly' files. but glade 3.14.0 that comes with quickly will let me open the files but not edit labels when making a gui
<wytsa> owell i guess i will run it by the guys tomorrow at the jam
<slangasek> bkerensa: feeding me is not required ;)
<bkerensa> slangasek: not required I know :) but none the less we got you some nice hard salami and other meats
<bkerensa> totally forgot plates though x.x
<bkerensa> the kitchen here has some though
<c_smith> having fun up there?
<bkerensa> c_smith: I guess nobody us here yet except me and my fiancee
<c_smith> damn
<c_smith> well, hopefully all goes well.
<c_smith> I may try and make it up there for the next event if possible.
<c_smith> looking forward to the changes being brought forth in 13.04
<slangasek> bkerensa: nobody there yet> you told us to come at 1 :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: well yes... 1pm is when it starts... I had to be here early to open the door and make sure all was good with network :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: If you are able could you pick up some paper plates for your meat stuffs
<bkerensa> :D
<slangasek> yeah, I can grab some paper plates here
<bkerensa> Linux users from Seattle came!
<nibalizer> ohai
<nibalizer>  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/serverguide/raring/
<slangasek> nibalizer: apt-get install ubuntu-release-upgrader-core; do-release-upgrade -d
<slangasek> works in containers
<slangasek> bkerensa: 'syncpackage'
<slangasek> (in ubuntu-dev-tools)
<slangasek> bkerensa: requestsync
<slangasek> wytsa: ohai
<slangasek> wytsa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/puppet/+bug/11430
<lubotu1`> Ubuntu bug 11430 in mozilla-thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Courier fonts not looking good" [Medium,Invalid]
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/puppet/+bug/1143009
<lubotu1`> Ubuntu bug 1143009 in puppet (Ubuntu) "Sync puppet 3.0.0~rc2-1 (main) from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-02-24
<bkerensa> slangasek: Is there a pro tip for using a local relay with caff or pius?
<slangasek> bkerensa: don't know what pius is; caff is configurable, caff(1) manpage has the details
<Azeban> Hello, hello, hello
<blkperl_> slangasek: so it seems i am unable to install sssd:i386
<blkperl> its complaining about unmet dependencies likes python:i386....
<slangasek> blkperl: why are you expecting that to work?
<blkperl> slangasek: because multiarch? :)
<Azeban> http://i.imgur.com/ysfTtDh.jpg
<Azeban> meet rachel
<Azeban> shes 3 weeks ago
<blkperl> Azeban: ww-- ?
<Azeban> is that an 'aww'?
<Azeban> http://i.imgur.com/Bcw96lY.jpg
<Azeban> http://i.imgur.com/dDPP418.jpg
<slangasek> blkperl: multiarch only works if the packages have been adjusted for multiarch-compatibility.  File a wishlist bug? :)
<blkperl> dammit... but stupid i386 software doesn't know how to ldap without it...
<slangasek> Azeban: you... have a pet lion?
<Azeban> several
<slangasek> blkperl: why does this software need anything beyond libpam-sss and libnss-sss?
<slangasek> blkperl: *those* packages are multiarch-compatible
<blkperl> oh
<blkperl> slangasek: apt just threated me when i tried to install those packages :P
<blkperl> WARNING: The following essential packages will be removed.
<blkperl>   python-minimal python2.7-minimal (due to python-minimal)
<slangasek> srsly?
<blkperl> yep
<slangasek> what version of Ubuntu?
<blkperl> Precise
<slangasek> can't reproduce this here
<slangasek> what I see is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6990521/
<slangasek> perfectly normal
<slangasek> oh, Recommends: sssd:i386
<slangasek> right, so you want to do apt-get install libpam-sss:i386 libnss-sss:i386 sssd:i386-', or 'apt-get install --no-install-recommends'
<blkperl> oh.. thats janky
<slangasek> in trusty, sssd is marked Multi-Arch: foreign, which fixes this problem
<blkperl> can we get an SRU update? :)
<slangasek> probably not, given the trivial workaround
<slangasek> but you could ask, the maintainer might care enough to do it
<tgm4883> blkperl, when you said it threatened you I imagined a "you sure you want to remove these packages? It would be a shame if something happened to your computer....."
<blkperl> tgm4883: :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-02-23
<bkerensa> wxl: heads up I talked to they guy squatting Ubuntu Oregon domain he says domain expires in October and he has no plans to renew
<wxl> bkerensa: rad. i had planned on checking back augustish.
<bkerensa> wxl: whats your plans for LFNW?
<wxl> bkerensa: haven't figured it out yet!
<sgclark> wxl: we should probably sort out soon (LFNW)
<sgclark> sort it*
<wxl> sgclark: yeah i know, and oscon hasn't written me back yet. i may have to call them.
<wxl> my buddy and i were really talking about taking bikes on the train
<sgclark> ahh ok, apologies :)
<wxl> sgclark: no need to apologize! he always takes me to oscon so i want to drag him to lfnw with me XD
<sgclark> :)
<wxl> sgclark: however, if he doesn't go, i'll probably figure something else out
<sgclark> we don't have a table?
<wxl> um, we don't?! we shoudl!
<wxl> i set everything up (afaik) with lfnw
<sgclark> valorie mentioned perhap the wa and or should do a combo table or something
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> cool
<wxl> yeah i've heard that mentioned too
<wxl> and i said i was totally fine with that
<sgclark> yeah I will be bouncing back in forth with ours and kde (valorie)
<wxl> but did express the desire to be close to the kubuntu table :)
<wxl> OH s/kubuntu/kde/
<sgclark> I did not end up getting a kubuntu specific table,
<sgclark> need more hours in a day lol, so much to keep track of
<wxl> man i wish the keep above others wasn't so deep in the context menu on kwin
<wxl> yeah well i know the feeling
<wxl> i'm just glad 14.04.2 is over
 * wxl rolls eyes
<sgclark> yeah
<wxl> sgclark: do you know if all kde shortcuts are hidden in one particular file?
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-02-24
<sgclark> wxl: hmm? not sure what you mean
<wxl> sgclark: i'm trying to script a major change to our kubuntu systems (mainly, i want to get rid of most of the hotkeys). is there one file that specifies the configuration?
<sgclark> wxl: gosh I don't know :( let me see
<sgclark> wxl: .config/khotkeysrc maybe?
<wxl> sgclark: yeah, didn't seem like it included everything. nm
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-02-27
<flip> hey, my audio was showing as dummy driver and i uninstalled alsa and reinstalled then restarted alsa and nothing.  THis is the second time it has happened.  any idea what to do? please?
<wxl> flip: it happens sometimes bnut not other times/
<flip> how do you fix it?
<wxl> i await your answer to my question to help figure that out
<flip> if that was  question then not usually.  I reinstalled the OS to get the sound to work and it did but now its not working again
<wxl> so it works sometimes, but not other timese
<flip> i thought that was an answer at first
<wxl> and there's no pattern to when it works and doesn't
<wxl> right?
<flip> pretty much but it hasnt worked consistently since it didnt work
<wxl> well consistently is the key
<wxl> random problems usually ahve random causes
<flip> i followed some fourm advice and uninstalled alsa and pulse audio then reinstalled them and forced a restart of alsa
<wxl> my guess is that either your sound card is failing or it's not properly connected to the motherboard
<wxl> if `lspci` doesn't see the card, it doesn't matter what software you have, it won't work
<flip> now the audio icon is gone from the top right...or the bar where wifi, battery...that stuff is
<wxl> you need to look lower level
<wxl> first confirm the kernel sees the hardware with `lspci`
<flip> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<wxl> so it does see it which is good
<wxl> try `lspci -nnk | grep " Audio " | grep driver`
<flip> include the `?
<wxl> no, that indicates the start and end of the command
<flip> nothing ahppens, it just goes to the next line
<wxl> oh well that's remarkable
<wxl> oh derp
<wxl> i did this wrong
<wxl> try `lspci -nnk | grep -A2 " Audio " | grep driver`
<flip> lspci -nnk | grep " Audio " | grep driver
<flip> Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<wxl> ok, so you have a driver
<wxl> so that's all good
<flip> so far so good
<wxl> you have a wav file handy?
<flip> maybe, i just reinstalled ubuntu 14.04
<flip> then added apps and whatnot...but ill see would youtube wrok or specifically a wav?
<wxl> preferably a wav
<wxl> you can grab this http://www.nch.com.au/acm/11k16bitpcm.wav
<flip> hu
<flip> its working
<flip> it asked me to click something to activate vlc
<flip> i did that and it worked...
<wxl> so i was going to have you test alsa, but it seems you've moved a bit upstream :)
<wxl> which is fine
<wxl> so what is NOT working?
<flip> well now the video for class is working with sound so i assume everything works
<wxl> okie dokie
<flip> the identifier icon is not on the right though
<wxl> also keep in mind if you're having problems with video that might be a totally different issue unrelated to sound itself
<wxl> i always start at the lowest level:
<flip> it was only the sound from the video, the video was working otherwise
<wxl> 1. make sure the hardware is detectged
<wxl> 2. make sure the kernel driver is in use
<wxl> 3. make sure alsa is behaving (i use `aplay`)
<wxl> 4. make sure pulse is working (i don't use it so figure that one out yourself)
<wxl> 5. make sure something basic like an mp3 and/or a video plays with vlc
<wxl> 6. then move to the browser
<wxl> the browser could be a whole array of problems
<wxl> usually the simplest solution is to use a different browser
<wxl> of course it could be a browser plug int
<wxl> etc
<wxl> good luck :)
<flip> thanks
<flip> i think my audio was attributed to something incorrectly...im not sure but i figure it asked me to use VLC so can i set it to only use VLC?
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-03-01
 * bkerensa waves
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-03-05
<shantorn> would some one familiar with hybrid intel-nvidia graphics please help me, bumblebee channel is dead and has been for 2 hours now, thanks
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-03-06
<guest777> Hello all)Donate me please a BitCoin adress 1Nuj3pwSaXn4GE2WoVEAiDKTaPozo4mpVX)sorry and thanks)
<guest777> pls pls pls)
#ubuntu-us-or 2017-03-02
<EOBeav> Is this channel actively monitored?
